# New Guy here... not sure what ford i have



## cheesecake (Jun 4, 2014)

Im a new guy to the forum and to the tractor world. recently moved into a house where the previous owners left some equipment behind. I have gotten all the riding mowers running but havent had any luck with the ford tractor.

If anyone can help me by identifying the tractor it would be appreciated. once i figure out what i have then i can figure out how to get it running.

Thanks


----------



## desertdave (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks to me like a 941. need to check the serial # for full ident....And welcome!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

By the looks of the hood ornament, I'd say it's a '53 NAA Jubilee. A better shot of that would help somewhat.
The serial number should be on the left side of the engine close to the front, above the generator and below the end of the exhaust manifold.

View attachment 21706


----------



## desertdave (Nov 26, 2012)

For some reason I though the fenders looked later. But you probably know better than I pogo...LOL


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

desertdave said:


> For some reason I though the fenders looked later. But you probably know better than I pogo...LOL


You could be right desertdave, with the colour scheme and the newer fenders (if they aren't aftermarket ones) it sure could be a late '50's early '60's model for sure... a Hundred series Worker Master perhaps? The 1957 -1962 501, 601 and 701 retained the same grill as the early NAA but had the newer medallion and those heftier fenders.


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

Welcome cheesecake! I am not versed in tractor models so I am passing on this. :lmao:


----------



## smokedragon (Jun 11, 2014)

My first guess was a 601 series or NAA. Without more info, it will be hard to narrow down.

I saw that sticker on the 651 that I looked at before I bought my tractor, so I know it is on the 601 workmaster series. The color scheme matches the 601 series too, but color and ford tractors don't always jive....


----------



## crawdad (Jul 13, 2014)

That's a 600 series tractor. The paint scheme and rear hubs is one give away, but the only way to know for sure is the serial number. The serial number is located on the transmission side, right behind the starter. Take a look at Smith's web site for a break down of the serial numbers and where they are located.
http://www.oldfordtractors.com/


----------

